
Simple C++ Lexer Library - ArashPartow
http://www.partow.net/programming/lexertk/idx.html
======
stargrazer
Curious to know the difference between this and what
[http://www.boost.org/doc/libs/1_64_0/libs/spirit/doc/html/in...](http://www.boost.org/doc/libs/1_64_0/libs/spirit/doc/html/index.html)
(Boost Spirit Lexer Library) provides.

~~~
ArashPartow
Spirit is a far more extensive library. It supports more than just lexing.

This library is much simpler without many of the features found in Spirit on
the other hand it is faster in both compilation times and running times when
lexing.

